# Games and Apps for Samsung Corby Pro (B5310)



## channabasanna (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi All,

Can i get links of websites where i can download free Games and Apps (Touch screen) for Samsung Corby Pro (B5310), i did download few from Samsung site itself (Sonic, Asphalt 4, Assassin's Creed 2, Real Footabll 2010), need more games, themes and apps 

Regards,
Channabasanna S


----------



## kailassreechandran (May 15, 2010)

getjar.com


----------



## rhk217 (May 15, 2010)

are these games costly? (eg : assassins creed 2 )


----------



## kailassreechandran (May 17, 2010)

In that site, both free and demo games and other applications are available.. set the phone model and search the game..

---------- Post added at 07:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 AM ----------

Iam also a CorbyPro user.. i bought it last week.. At normal useage, the battery backup which iam getting is just 1.5 days..!! What about you guys??


----------

